# What is the best host for websites and forums ?



## wolf2009 (Apr 7, 2009)

just as the topic title says.

Should i trust this site's ranking http://www.hosting-review.com/

with fatcow rated at top ?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 7, 2009)

I would go with go daddy ... i've got 3 domains from them and have experienced nothing but great customer service.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> just as the topic title says.
> 
> Should i trust this site's ranking http://www.hosting-review.com/
> 
> with fatcow rated at top ?



No, I would NEVER trust any hosting review sites !

Is it a new site that you are starting ?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 8, 2009)

fat cow looks awesome.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2009)

i can only speak for dedicated servers. in that case there are two companies i would trust, and those are softlayer and the planet (in that order)


----------



## DavidG (Apr 8, 2009)

go with godaddy and host it in offshore.more cheaper this way.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2009)

i clicked on fatcow, saw "unlimited" and clicked the x.

unlimited is only unlimited until it starts to cost them some money: http://www.fatcow.com/legal/legal_unlimited.bml?type=details


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i clicked on fatcow, saw "unlimited" and clicked the x.
> 
> unlimited is only unlimited until it starts to cost them some money: http://www.fatcow.com/legal/legal_unlimited.bml?type=details



hmm, thanks. the hosts you suggested , are they in US ?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 8, 2009)

yes of course. if you plan to run an english site, make sure to get a host in the US.

what kind of site do you have planned? how are your server admin skills?


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes of course. if you plan to run an english site, make sure to get a host in the US.
> 
> what kind of site do you have planned? how are your server admin skills?



tech site. don't know anything about server admin skills. but somebody else will do that.

i will be taking care of phpBB forum. website will be wordpress based. as you can see, trying to keep the cost down by using free alternatives, like wp and phpBB. So the planet and softlayer may be unfeasible right now. What others would you suggest in the meantime ?

Don't know what other CMS to use.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hostgator is good.

I currently use 1&1...they aren't too bad. I host a techsite/forum on them now. I want to switch to Hostgator though, I've heard VERY good things about them.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 8, 2009)

Just don't go with massively overselling hosts where they boldly and proudly advertise unlimited everything.

Though Hostgator is a well known, and perhaps respected as well, webhost.

Basically, don't go for a host that gives a spec of a small web server for like, you know, a few dollars.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a site on fatcow 

www.autolounge.com.jm

Its ok so far, i had 2 major outages between january and now for 3 and 6 hours, their servers seem a bit slow ... but its ok.


----------

